# my ecs mkv kit



## mr sarcastic (Nov 2, 2006)

so i decided a few weeks ago that i cant fit in with my mkv friends unless i have air. being a part of the crowd and getting uber amounts of scene points is very important to me, so i purchased the ecs airlift kit. i was going to piece my own kit together, and looking back, i probably should have. nothing against the ecs kit, but knowing what i know now, i could have put something together more fitting to my needs for less money. but, that was my thinking in the first place. buy a kit and learn about air using it, so next time i know what i want when piecing something together. anyway, enough about me, let me show you the pics. 
carlsson 1/6's
19x8.5 et 43
215/35 avons
-3 degrees in the back, -2 in front
notched frame
sway disconnected, but still in the car
















































the gauges that came with the kit were awful. i put this setup together with the 52mm vent pods from ecs, and 52mm viair gauges from autotech.








manual switchs under the hvac controls 








rear bag setup, lots of grinding on a car with 35k.
















crappy picture of the ride height i got it aligned at.


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: my ecs mkv kit (mr sarcastic)*

Looking good sir http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: my ecs mkv kit (Afazz)*

very nice. . that thing is well on the ground


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: my ecs mkv kit (mr sarcastic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr sarcastic* »_i was going to piece my own kit together, and looking back, i probably should have. nothing against the ecs kit, but knowing what i know now, i could have put something together more fitting to my needs for less money. 

could you expound on this without the thread turning into an "i love/hate ECS" war? what were your needs, and how much less are you talking? 


_Quote, originally posted by *mr sarcastic* »_the gauges that came with the kit were awful. 

in what way? innacurate or not aesthetically pleasing?
I'm only asking because this kit is the least expensive option that looks to put these cars on the ground out of the box. 
thanks in advance.


----------



## xZANEx (Feb 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

oh!


----------



## mr sarcastic (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: my ecs mkv kit (sirswank)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sirswank* »_
could you expound on this without the thread turning into an "i love/hate ECS" war? what were your needs, and how much less are you talking? 



i have nothing against ecs, this kit did everything that i wanted. essentially, i went with a kit as my first experience with air so i could gain some experience and knowledge. till now, i hadnt even seen what an air ride kit consisted of (in person). so i was looking for something that i could lay out on my work bench, and read instructions. now that i've done that, i'll do things differently for next time. i'll stalk the classifieds/craigslist/ebay for cheaper/same quality components. chances are, with the help of some friends and some patients, i'll be able to put something together for a few hundred less. all the savings will be in the management, the bag setup would stay the same. as for what components i would change, this gets into the gauge situation. 
with the kit, your getting easy streets universal management system. the gauges in great working condition, accurate, ect.... but they dont aesthetically go with the interior at all. i'm a fan of leaving stuff looking as oem as possible, and they stuck out like a sore thumb.


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: my ecs mkv kit (mr sarcastic)*

how did you like the vent pods?? quality stuff?


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

The ecs kit is great, theres just always room for change and substition that can be done cheaper, or for a small amount extra. I personally think used parts is where its at, especially on vortex due to the huge classifieds and mostly trustworthy members, you can put together a set up with dual compressors and electric valves for the same price as the ecs kit if you know where to look.
on the other topic, your car looks amazing and i am fully jealous of everyone with mk5s laying frame


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*

Yummy 4dr! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I was like you, buy a kit and learn. With what I know now I'm going to bag my wifes Expedition, but this time I'm going manual.


----------



## SocksA3 (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: (Aloha-boy)*

I am getting ready to install the same bags...differant management though. How much grinding and and why was it necessary on the rear? How bad was putting the fronts in? I guess there is 3 holes you have to drill?


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (SocksA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SocksA3* »_ I am getting ready to install the same bags...differant management though. How much grinding and and why was it necessary on the rear? How bad was putting the fronts in? I guess there is 3 holes you have to drill?

you should already have holes for your fronts


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

looking good, still have mkIII or no?


----------



## OMGitsKYLE! (Apr 10, 2009)

dayyyyyyyyyyyummm looks hot man


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: (d1rtyj4k3)*

i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif this car


----------



## mr sarcastic (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: my ecs mkv kit (got_vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *got_vdub* »_how did you like the vent pods?? quality stuff?

i love them. are they quality? sure, the plastic texture matches the rest of the interior. sometimes i wonder if they're worth $70 a piece, its just a simple piece of plastic. but i guess im cool with paying that for a piece that doesnt look out of place.


----------



## mr sarcastic (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: (d1rtyj4k3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d1rtyj4k3* »_looking good, still have mkIII or no?

negative for now..... i'm gathering parts for one though, just got to find a clean one.


----------



## mr sarcastic (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: (SocksA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SocksA3* »_ How much grinding and and why was it necessary on the rear?
 

lots of grinding, see pic above. also, the nipple that holds the factory spring in place on the lower control arm needs to be gone so the bag will mount flush. all the grinding is necessary, i tried everything i could to avoid it, but its necessary for the bag to get a solid mount, and have room for the air fitting.


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: my ecs mkv kit (mr sarcastic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr sarcastic* »_
i love them. are they quality? sure, the plastic texture matches the rest of the interior. sometimes i wonder if they're worth $70 a piece, its just a simple piece of plastic. but i guess im cool with paying that for a piece that doesnt look out of place. 

thanks for the feedback. i read somewhere they were carp. just wanted some feedback


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: my ecs mkv kit (got_vdub)*

You guys realize this is our kit that ECS sells right? The car looks great.


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

*Re: my ecs mkv kit (mr sarcastic)*

Looks good dude Im happy with the kit but the gauges like you said are really out of place....
Im going to have to go back and check my rear bag setup I didnt have to cut into that 2nd layer of metal to get my air line to fit so I hope my clearance is okay...I compressed the suspension with the wheels off but I dont think I compressed it as much as it will really sit.
All in all your car looks awesome and I like your switch placement...I wish I would have thought of that..


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: my ecs mkv kit (Residentevol)*

looks good!


----------



## mr sarcastic (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: my ecs mkv kit (Residentevol)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Residentevol* »_
Im going to have to go back and check my rear bag setup I didnt have to cut into that 2nd layer of metal to get my air line to fit so I hope my clearance is okay...I compressed the suspension with the wheels off but I dont think I compressed it as much as it will really sit.


inflate the bags, and they expand. then you'll see that they will rub the outer wall of the opening in the lower control arm. i needed to push the bags pretty far towards the inside of the car so they didnt rub.


----------



## mr sarcastic (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: my ecs mkv kit (JesseAirLiftCompany)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JesseAirLiftCompany* »_You guys realize this is our kit that ECS sells right? The car looks great. 

ya, i realized that. i'm very happy with the bag setups. fronts go low, real low and ride awesome.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

fancy thread for a fancy guy


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

*Re: my ecs mkv kit (mr sarcastic)*

Phil u sell out............lucky it looks the Dawgdangliez, hope to see it at BrokeDown http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## milan616 (Aug 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Lower it.


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

*Re: my ecs mkv kit (mr sarcastic)*

when its deflated was there any kind of wrinkle or anything in the bag? I pushed it back to get some clearance but the bag looked like it was wrinkled a bit and I didnt think that looked right. I really dont want to try and push this thing back any further and redrill holes to screw into...Not sure about you but that was a pain in the ass for me..


_Modified by Residentevol at 2:39 PM 4-15-2010_


----------



## mr sarcastic (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: my ecs mkv kit (Residentevol)*

oh, i was a pain in the ass for me. but, having a blown bag on the highway, either me or my wife driving= bigger pain in the ass. make sure its not rubbing when inflated.


----------



## mr sarcastic (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: my ecs mkv kit (FLATBLACKMK2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FLATBLACKMK2* »_ Dawgdangliez

i hope you dont mind, but, im gonna bite on that. 
and yes, you'll see it at brokedown.


----------



## anti-seize (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (MFZERO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MFZERO* »_fancy thread for a fancy guy









x2
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RPF1 (Dec 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

is there any rear set up that don't require grinding for the bag to get air??


----------



## xZANEx (Feb 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

i have the older airlift rears and they dont require grinding..


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*





























all star status


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (RPF1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RPF1* »_is there any rear set up that don't require grinding for the bag to get air??

With Bagyard rear bags, you don't need to cut the nipple. A nutsert gets installed into the nipple instead ane the bag screws into the nipple. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RPF1 (Dec 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

hmmm air lift should consider redesigning this, so it doesn't require to grind anything..


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (RPF1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RPF1* »_hmmm air lift should consider redesigning this, so it doesn't require to grind anything..

I was thinking the same thing 


_Modified by Residentevol at 10:58 PM 4-18-2010_


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: my ecs mkv kit (mr sarcastic)*

wow, came out great, just saw this link in the broke thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr.Umbrella (May 15, 2008)

*Re: my ecs mkv kit (Wyman)*

I have boner for your face, please insert gauge pod over it. Looks good hunni-bunches!


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *RPF1* »_hmmm air lift should consider redesigning this, so it doesn't require to grind anything..


actually they have 2 kits
im working on 2 cars right now an a3 and a mk5...both are air lift rear kits but yet i have 2 different kits (only differnce is that mounting bracket)
but Airlift has 2 kits...on with a bolt in bracket and one with this style bracket...and i have one of each








i was on the phone with them this mornign and this is the new ones and it allows it to go lower since you grind that nub in the rear flat...personally id rather see them be a bolt in like the original ones since as far as i can see there is no way to go back to a spring with this kit since the knob is being ground off


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: my ecs mkv kit (Mr.Umbrella)*

I am lost in this post of the complaint of having to cut the rear nub. You know if you cut it off flush with a sawzall you can weld it back on right???????
Also this kit was designed for all you guys that said you needed to get lower. And by the looks of it our rear kit goes low as all out hell. 
I am just wondering what you guys really want. I know everyone that wants to go low is notching the car. Also notching for tie rods, and massaging areas to clear tires. Rolling or pulling fenders. Why are you so scared to cut the nub in the rear???


----------



## Hokie GTI (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ForVWLife)*

In this picture did you have to cut into the frame itself to clear the airline fitting? Cant the fitting be position at the bottom inside the lower control arm?


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Hokie GTI)*

I have never had to cut the frame itself with this install. The cap that you see spotweld on has to be trimmed a little but not the frame itself.


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (JesseAirLiftCompany)*

no leader lines for the rear bags? is this the norm? or can you run leader lines on rear bags if you preffer?


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *JesseAirLiftCompany* »_I am lost in this post of the complaint of having to cut the rear nub. You know if you cut it off flush with a sawzall you can weld it back on right???????
Also this kit was designed for all you guys that said you needed to get lower. And by the looks of it our rear kit goes low as all out hell. 
I am just wondering what you guys really want. I know everyone that wants to go low is notching the car. Also notching for tie rods, and massaging areas to clear tires. Rolling or pulling fenders. Why are you so scared to cut the nub in the rear???


only reason i brought this up was the description for the product says no cutting or welding
when a customer asks what kit they should get that allows no cutting or welding and you tell them...then it shows up and needs to be cut you ask these questions


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (ForVWLife)*

Understandable, I just don't get the notch thing then I guess. I can build kits that require zero cutting. and welding. You just won't go low. We actually offer that kit. It is called the performance kit for the MK5. No cutting notching or anything. Retains front sway bar. Handles like crazy.


----------



## the awesome (Oct 7, 2003)

holy scene points mk5 + Benz wheels + bags x skinny jeans = uber dubbin^2
job well done, now u can go back to whistling george micheal songs in rest area bathroom stalls


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (JesseAirLiftCompany)*

Trust me If I didnt want to cut the cap off I wouldnt have done it...The deed is done and it gets low as crap like you said....I just wish I would have thought it through a bit more and cut the bumps off a little more cleanly. 
I also did not have to cut any frame to make this work it was simply the extra spot welded on material that I had to cut into like you said


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Residentevol)*

Another quick way of going back to static would be to tack a piece of pipe the same diameter of the nub in. It only needs to be about a .25" tall to seat the spring properly. Metal things can always be fixed if you have a welder on hand.


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (JesseAirLiftCompany)*

Mrecstatic..
Do you mind snapping a pic of the rear lifted all the way up..


----------



## milan616 (Aug 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*

While Phil may be ecstatic about this kit, his forum name is mr. sarcastic


----------



## the awesome (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (milan616)*

oh milan, you're such a wordsmith


----------



## milan616 (Aug 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## the awesome (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (milan616)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (milan616)*


_Quote, originally posted by *milan616* »_While Phil may be ecstatic about this kit, his forum name is mr. sarcastic









I changed his name for my own liking


----------



## mr sarcastic (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Residentevol)*

Haha.... I like my new name. I'll take more pics when the car is home. It doesn't go uber high like other kits I've seen, but I fine with that. I've noticed that I never raise the rears more then my ride height anyway. Whenever I need to avoid something or make a sharp turn, I only raise the front. 
As for cutting, I was aware I was gonna need to do it. I didn't cut anything that I knew I couldn't fix if needed. My priority was going as low as possible, and cutting some stuff was worth it. It was kinda scary at the time though..... Some people are just gonna need to deside what's more important: not molesting their car or being low. I hope they choose to be low. Dubbin 4 lyfe.


----------



## the awesome (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (mr sarcastic)*

Sir Dubber von Rubstein III


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (RPF1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RPF1* »_hmmm air lift should consider redesigning this, so it doesn't require to grind anything..

To recap, Air Lift has two rear kits for the MKV.
- The standard rear kit ( doesn't require cutting )
- The XL kit (requires the small cut seen in the photo above )
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
To recap, Air Lift has two rear kits for the MKV.
- The standard rear kit ( doesn't require cutting )
- The XL kit (requires the small cut seen in the photo above )
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i take it the xl kits go higher??


----------



## mr sarcastic (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (the awesome)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the awesome* »_Sir Dubber von Rubstein III

brokeback dubbin


----------



## mr sarcastic (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (got_vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *got_vdub* »_
i take it the xl kits go higher??

really?


----------



## the awesome (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (mr sarcastic)*

dubbin miss daisy


----------



## mr sarcastic (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (the awesome)*

dubbinator 2: rubbin day


----------



## the awesome (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (mr sarcastic)*

Honey, I dumped the dub


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (got_vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *got_vdub* »_
i take it the xl kits go higher??

The XLs are the 'extra low' option. Mr sarcastic seems to be running the XLs based off his major tuck. (Looking good btw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif )


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
The XLs are the 'extra low' option. Mr sarcastic seems to be running the XLs based off his major tuck. (Looking good btw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif )

aka as it seems air lift has named it the "slam" kit
i have 2 mk5s im baggin at the moment and have one of each of the kits


----------



## RPF1 (Dec 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

So umm... is there a possibility for the XL redesign?? LOL
If bagyard can do it, I don't see how you guys can't..


----------



## 96Mk36 (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (RPF1)*

i dont know why everyone makes a big deal out of cutting things or whos stuff goes lower. cause honestly at the end of the day if you want your car lower your gonna be out cutting and whatever to make it go lower regardless of what kit or bracket you have. everyone is putting out good quality shi* and it goes low thats the bottle line.


_Modified by 96Mk36 at 9:10 PM 4-16-2010_


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (RPF1)*

looks good


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (rubAdubDUB01)*

19s and air work real well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*


----------



## the awesome (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (MFZERO)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (MFZERO)*

still cheatin............


----------



## mr sarcastic (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (FLATBLACKMK2)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## the awesome (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (FLATBLACKMK2)*

someone call joey greco


----------



## mr sarcastic (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (the awesome)*


----------



## thibz115 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (RPF1)*

Looks good man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ecj (May 30, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (thibz115)*

I'd cut some metal to go low. notch here, grind a nub there. Remember you aint dubbin unless your (insert new phrase now) (tucking?)








Car and kit looks good. does anyone have a DIY for the XL kit yet other than the directions given. I just bought my mk5 after having a mk3 ,mk4 and suspesion area seems a little bit different, just want some visual backup before I go ApeS**t with the cutting wheel . thanks in advance.


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (ecj)*

Sorry man I really did not have the time or patience to record my progress on the install....I have the most respect for the guys that make good DIY's.
Like I said before do yourself a favor. Use air tools, get a strut spreader, get new axle bolts and drop the axle. Get yourself a sawzall and a bunch of dremel bits for the rears. Its really simple once you get in there and see. Your going to cut the bump stops for the rear metal springs on the top where it sits and on the bottom where it sits in the swing arm.


----------

